# new from virginia



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## semichrmd86 (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks for the welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## MathewsDXTG5 (May 11, 2009)

At is cool man !!!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* semichrmd86. Have fun here.


----------



## semichrmd86 (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks guys, i've been learning alot and the more i learn the more interested i become in archery, i'm already having an awesome time here!:teeth:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## seacowboy (Oct 3, 2009)

welcome, where in va you live and hunt?


----------



## semichrmd86 (Feb 2, 2010)

I live in lorton, and as embarassing as it is i've never been hunting, grew up in a family with no interest in it and realized a personal interest a couple of years ago (i don't fit in very well with the rest of my family what with my love of guns and newfound archery obsession) and am trying to find people that can point me in the right direction.


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*welcome*

welcome to AT

we are in Central Virginia


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

welcome to the forum, theres alot of good people on here, and a ton of info, on just about anything you would ever want to know about archery. Where you live in VA?


----------



## semichrmd86 (Feb 2, 2010)

i live in lorton, surrounded by 495, route 1 and the sewage treatment plant...it's an oasis hereukey:


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

semichrmd86 said:


> I live in lorton, and as embarassing as it is i've never been hunting, grew up in a family with no interest in it and realized a personal interest a couple of years ago (i don't fit in very well with the rest of my family what with my love of guns and newfound archery obsession) and am trying to find people that can point me in the right direction.


ha, I'm the same way. I fell in love with fishing at an early age and wasn't allowed to get into guns and bows until I was old enough to buy my own. If you're like me that really sucks b/c you have no legacy land to hunt and must rely on website, books, and the kindness of strangers / co-workers to teach you about hunting, shooting, and archery.

This site will help out greatly. There is a wealth of knowledge just laying around here (more than all the hunting mags ever produced in my opinion) you just need to read, learn, and practice, practice, practice. 

Good luck!

Hokie


----------



## semichrmd86 (Feb 2, 2010)

HOKIEHUNTER07 said:


> ha, I'm the same way. I fell in love with fishing at an early age and wasn't allowed to get into guns and bows until I was old enough to buy my own. If you're like me that really sucks b/c you have no legacy land to hunt and must rely on website, books, and the kindness of strangers / co-workers to teach you about hunting, shooting, and archery.
> 
> This site will help out greatly. There is a wealth of knowledge just laying around here (more than all the hunting mags ever produced in my opinion) you just need to read, learn, and practice, practice, practice.
> 
> ...


Yup sounds like you and I had the same situation, thanks for the encouragement


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

